# Ebenenmaske Schwarz Weiss



## tfaScream (21. September 2004)

Hi,
bin neu hier und will mich erstmal für die super Tutorials bedanken.
Echt super die Page.

Bin gerade dabei ein paar Tutorials durchzuarbeiten um einfach mal n bisschen in Photoshop reinzukommen.

Habe jetzt das folgende Problem, und zwar wenn ich über "Ebene--> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen---> alles einblenden" eine Ebenenmaske auf eine Ebene lege (habe ja dann laut Ebenen-Palette eine weisse Ebenenmaske"
und diese dann mit einem schwarzen Pinsel bemalen will passiert überhaupt nichts. Dann muss ich weiss auswählen und da lang malen um es sichtbar zu machen..... und in der Miniaturansicht der wird auf der weissen Fläche ein bisschen schwarz sichtbar. 
Ferstehe jetzt nicht wieso ich da nicht direkt schwarz nehmen kann um das zu machen!
Dann habe ich noch das folgende Problem, das wenn ich auf dieser Ebenenmaske schon etwas freigestellt habe und mit einem weiteren klick über die gleiche Fläche gehe um diese nachzuziehen kährt er mir an der stelle wo ich schonmal mit m Pinsel war die Farbe um und anstatt mir den sichtbaren Bereich zu vergrössern ist es dann so n mischmasch aus sichtbaren und unsichtbaren Stellen.

Wäre echt dankbar für n paar Tips.
Wahrscheinlich sind es n paar kleine Handgriffe die mir ungemein weiterhelfen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## megabit (21. September 2004)

Hallo,

kannst du bitte einmal beschreiben, was du überhaubt mit der Ebenenmaske machen möchtest.

Eine Ebenenmaske auf leerem Hintergrund, um darauf zu malen, macht bei mir keinen Sinn, denn eine Ebenenmaske ist dafür da einen Verlauf von sichtbar zu transparent zu erstellen und das über einem Bild.

Siehe angehängtes Bild. Das HB-Männchen ist vollständig und ich habe einen Verlauf von sichtbar zu transparent mit der Ebenenmaske erstellt.

Vieleicht verstehe ich dein anliegen aber auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Fineas (21. September 2004)

Ich schließe mich an. Das ist alles sehr ausführlich, führt aber nicht zu einem konkreten Problem, auf das es eine konkrete Lösung gäbe. Also einfach bitte mal kurz, knapp und spezifisch schildern, was bei rauskommen soll.

Ansonsten einfach mal nachlesen, wozu eine Ebenenmaske überhaupt gut ist. Steht sicher was zu im Handbuch oder in diversen anderen Werken zu PS.

Und ein Tip noch. Wenn Du auf der Ebenenmaske "malst" siehts Du logischerweise nix. Das ist wie ein schwarzes Blatt Papier auf ein weißes Blatt Papier zu legen, und dann in das obere Blatt Löcher zu schneiden (oder eben mit dem dunklen Blatt etwas abzudecken). Das tolle dabei: Es geht nicht nur schwarz/weiß, sondern mit entsprechenden Abstufungen -> siehe Männchen oben.

Und wenn Du sehen willst, was auf der Ebenenmaske passiert: Einfach mal ALT + Linksklick drauf. Dann hast Du das Graustufenbild Deiner Maske.

Für Experimente nimm einfach 2 verschiedene Bilder, leg sie auf 2 Ebenen übereinander und "spiel" mit der Ebenenmaske. Dann sollte alles ziemlich schnell klar werden.


----------



## tfaScream (21. September 2004)

erstmal ein dickes dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten.

Sorry dass ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.

Hatte natürlich schon 2 Bilder bzw . elemente übereinanderliegen.
Und wollte nur bestimmte Teile des oberen sichtbar machen.

Jedoch hat das ganze mit den Schwarz weiss farben nicht richtig geklappt.

Habe das Prob. jetzt gelöst ... und zwar war beim Pinsel oben in den Optionen derModus nicht auf Normal sondern auf  irgendwas anderes gestellt.

Naja, jetzt klappt alles  wieder ganz normal.... halt n Anfängerfehler.

DANKE


----------

